# Lago Open Road vs Nitro SMP vs Flight Attendant vs YES PYL vs Korua vs Quiv



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

U sir are missing a quiver....and welcome to the nut bin

as for Jpow...wait and demo there


----------



## Kala (Mar 13, 2018)

My list of boards that float in powder but do well in the groomers includes: PYL, Rossi XV, Burton F Attendant, Jones Hovercraft (maybe also Flagship), Gnu Mullair, Lib Tech Skunk Ape (I am for wides). Having said that, I don't enjoy anything on powder as much as I do my pure rocker Arbor Roundhouse, but it is mediocre in groomers (very washy).


----------

